# melt and pour baby soaps



## maxxx39 (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried searching for these topics so if I am reposting I apologize in advance.  I've got a lot of melt and pour bases and would welcome suggestions on baby soaps.  I know not to use the honey bases and finally got it through my thick skull not to color them.  I read on this forum that essential oils aren't recommended for infants under 6 months old and I can't do CP til Santa brings me some stainless steel baking sheets to rest it on plus hopefully a new mold....


----------



## Hazel (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a bit of a controversial subject since babies' skin is so sensitive. Here are a couple of links which will give you a little more info.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=27726
viewtopic.php?t=27074


----------



## maxxx39 (Nov 29, 2012)

What I did was to melt some chamomile base I had and I added some powdered goats milk.  Naturally I forgot to mix the powder with glycerin so it clumped  :roll: but I guarantee they're likely gentle! I added no colors no EO no FO...


----------

